

Google alleges that Facebook is blocking links to Google+ - mancandy
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2011/08/16/google-plus-links-allegedly-not-showing-up-on-facebook.html

======
sixtofour
Google+ is blocking links to Google+. (I've just been banned.)

